# Condition Cards Download



## Ambrus (Aug 9, 2007)

I've created a set of Condition Cards for my own campaign and thought others might appreciate the opportunity to download, print and cut-out cards for their own use. When a PC is subject to a condition simply hand over the appropriate card to the affected player. It'll allow the game to keep moving while doing away with the need to flip through the Players' Handbook or jot down the modifiers. This 28 card set covers most common conditions along with a brief listing of their pertinent game-effects. Here's an example:







The file is available for download in PDF format and can be printed out on a single tabloid-sized page in color or B&W.






*DOWNLOAD*


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 9, 2007)

Kick butt!  Thanks for that!


----------



## Storminator (Aug 9, 2007)

That's awesome! Thanks a lot!

PS


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Aug 9, 2007)

YOINK!

thank you! these look great!


----------



## rvalle (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you very much for sharing. Those are nice.

rv


----------



## Rauol_Duke (Aug 9, 2007)

You rock!!! Thanks alot - those are ace!


----------



## JustKim (Aug 9, 2007)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## HiLiphNY (Aug 9, 2007)

Me likey, likey.

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Alisair Longreach (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Vorput (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Geron Raveneye (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey, these are a great help, thanks for sharing your work!

[silly joke]
Now if you combine those with the Magic Item cards, the Spell cards, and those monster stat cards you got from the minis, you can turn D&D into a nifty version of _Magic: The Gathering_...with less art, and more dice-rolling.   [/silly joke]


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 9, 2007)

Geron Raveneye said:
			
		

> [silly joke]
> Now if you combine those with the Magic Item cards, the Spell cards, and those monster stat cards you got from the minis, you can turn D&D into a nifty version of _Magic: The Gathering_...with less art, and more dice-rolling.   [/silly joke]



You say silly joke, I say commentary on the way WotC set up 3E.

BTW, these cards, printed at 1.5" across, fit nicely onto a Dreamblade mini base. They would be more of status tokens at that size, but making these more durable would prevent players destroying them in frustration.


----------



## sniffles (Aug 9, 2007)

These rock!

A friend of mine made condition cards for use in his games, but yours are much more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm glad people seem to like them. 


			
				frankthedm said:
			
		

> BTW, these cards, printed at 1.5" across, fit nicely onto a Dreamblade mini base. They would be more of status tokens at that size, but making these more durable would prevent players destroying them in frustration.



Since they're normally 2" square, they'd just have to be printed at 75% size for that to be feasible. If everyone in your group can read them at that size then more power to you. Keep in mind however that by doing so you'll be providing your frustrated players with a sturdy missile weapon to use against you.  

_Disclaimer: I'm not responsible for eyestrain incurred by DMs or players while reading undersized cards, or for injuries incurred by thrown tokens._

Also, you'll note that I neglected to include certain conditions such as "dead" and "petrified". I figured the results of conditions such as those are rather self-evident. I also feared that a DM handing such a card to a player would just be adding unnecessary insult to injury.


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 9, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Also, you'll note that I neglected to include certain conditions such as "dead" and "petrified". I figured the results of conditions such as those are rather self-evident. I also feared that a DM handing such a card to a player would just be adding unnecessary insult to injury.



So no Toad {baleful polymorpph] card?


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 9, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> ...They would be more of status tokens at that size, but making these more durable would prevent players destroying them in frustration.




Yeah, I'm looking to see what Staples/Kinkos/whoever will charge to print them in color then laminate them (figure I can cut them up myself...)


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 9, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> So no Toad {baleful polymorpph] card?



You ask for it, you get it.


----------



## Merkuri (Aug 9, 2007)

Geron Raveneye said:
			
		

> [silly joke]Now if you combine those with the Magic Item cards, the Spell cards, and those monster stat cards you got from the minis, you can turn D&D into a nifty version of _Magic: The Gathering_...with less art, and more dice-rolling.   [/silly joke]




I've been tossing around the idea of seeing if it's possible to represent an entire character with a deck of cards, almost like a character in the Munchkin card game.  It would probably be more trouble than it's worth, but I thought it would be nifty to see how much useful info you can stick on a card.

Anybody know any software that can be used to print out your own playing card-sized cards?  I tried using MS Word, but it just didn't seem suited for that purpose.


----------



## Asmo (Aug 9, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> You ask for it, you get it.




Can´t wait for Talisman 4th edition.

Asmo


----------



## blargney the second (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome!  My group has been talking about making these up for ages.  Thanks for saving us the work! 
-blarg


----------



## werk (Aug 9, 2007)

I made a set myself from a download, I think, I got from WotC.

Yours are MUCH better.

THANKS! (you rule)


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Aug 9, 2007)

Yoink! Thanks


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 9, 2007)

Yoink!  Damn good!


----------



## Oryan77 (Aug 9, 2007)

Cool, I never thought of using anything like this.

It would be nice if these had the PHB or DMG page numbers on all of the cards below the title of the card


----------



## ephemeron (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, Awesome!


----------



## kaomera (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll add to the chorus of thanx! And I have to say that I think having Unconscious, Petrified, and Dead to hand out would be great fun! (But yeah, I bet some of my players might disagree, spoilsports that they are...)


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll add my "Awesome,Thanks,Cool,Wow" to the chorus.


----------



## Digital Archon (Aug 10, 2007)

I paid a buck for a set of status cards back when they were having that .pdf sale, but i gotta say, yours look much, much nicer.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 10, 2007)

Fantastic! Thanks a lot, Ambrus! [/echo]


----------



## Thurbane (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't access it...is it small enough for a direct upload to Enworld?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 10, 2007)

*Joins in the chorus*

Thanks Ambrus!

Did anyone else have to view the file at 73% and "Print Current View" in order to make the tokens fit on one page without a huge white border?  I'm wondering if it's just me.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Doctor DM (Aug 10, 2007)

Amazing. You are my hero.


----------



## Emryys (Aug 10, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Soel (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanx for these!


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 10, 2007)

I expect these will see much use in my campaign. Thanks a lot for your work!


----------



## hagor (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks very much! Great work!

Hagor


----------



## Mytholder (Aug 10, 2007)

Heh. I just had a thought - plug those into Cafepress or something, and you get....Condition Hats! An easy reference for the DM - just look and your players' heads, and see what's wrong with them! Stack hats for multiple effects!


----------



## blargney the second (Aug 10, 2007)

Or print these on buttons, them make your players wear suspenders, and pin the buttons on them!


----------



## Firedancer (Aug 10, 2007)

Excellent work.

I love the slimy toad card!


----------



## Phlebas (Aug 10, 2007)

<Yoink>

ta very much


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 10, 2007)

Mytholder said:
			
		

> Heh. I just had a thought - plug those into Cafepress or something, and you get....Condition Hats! An easy reference for the DM - just look and your players' heads, and see what's wrong with them! Stack hats for multiple effects!




 and what about directly print them on the players' forehead? 

BTW, add another deserved THANK YOU to the list!


----------



## cwhs01 (Aug 10, 2007)

very cool. very usable.

now i just need to find something similar for combat actions such as grapple, bullrush, disarm etc. Anyone know of such a thing?


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 10, 2007)

Sweet! I'll have these printed out and ready for use this Saturday!


----------



## Hussar (Aug 10, 2007)

Thankees sah.  You are a prince!  ((Or princess, whichever.... sigh...))


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey I'm on ENworld's front page. Neat! With over seven hundred downloads in less than a day, I guess the cards are a hit. Thanks for all the kind words everybody. 


			
				cwhs01 said:
			
		

> now i just need to find something similar for combat actions such as grapple, bullrush, disarm etc. Anyone know of such a thing?



There's a set of B&W cards detailing all the various combat manoeuvres in Fiery Dragon's BattleBox. Now I just wish I could just figure out where mine disappeared off to... I might have to end up designing some of my own if I ever want to replace them. :\ 







			
				Hussar said:
			
		

> Thankees sah.  You are a prince!  ((Or princess, whichever.... sigh...))



That'd be 'Prince', though 'Ambrus' will do just fine. Thanks.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Ambrus, thanks very much for this, they look great and will definitely be used. Can I recommend that for your next version you make a "page 2" which can be printed as a two sided document before cutting - so the back can be as lovely as the front? I'll even let you put your stylized initials on that side   . 

Thanks again,

BFG


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 10, 2007)

Yoink!

I can't wait to hand these out to Maelicent.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I can't wait to hand these out to Maelicent.



Yeah... About that, I'm afraid you neglected to read the fine print.  







As to making a flip side graphic, I simply backed my own on plain black cardboard myself. Since these cards don't ever need to be flipped onto their backside, I figured nobody would care enough to want to try and match up a double-sided graphic before gluing and cutting. That being said, I could make one that says "Condition Card" on the back. If someone has a better idea for a simple graphic which conveys the same idea I'm all ears. You know, like a biohazzard symbol or something.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 11, 2007)

If you were going to put anything on the back side of the condition cards, I'd rather it be simply the one-word tag that the front of the card carries.  

That way, if a card ever got flipped upside down at the gaming table, you wouldn't have to flip it over to know what the card was.  It might help reduce metagaming as well...if other players can't see the exact description of the affected PC's condition, then they might be less inclined to base their own character's action(s) to complement or compete with the affected PC.  It's one thing to know that someone is dazzled, it's another to know the precise penalties and restrictions that come with being dazzled.  ie: not everyone has the PHB/DMG memorized.  To add to that, some players and some DMs enjoy a certain level of secretiveness at the table.  I'm not one of 'em, but I can still see a case for discretion.


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Dec 28, 2007)

Are these available for download elsewhere? The link seems to not have the file anymore.


----------



## pbd (Dec 28, 2007)

Are these still available?

The original link didn't work and I couldn't find them in the downloads section.


----------



## Thurbane (Dec 28, 2007)

The original link seems to be defunct...I assume these were for free distribution, so I'll upload it here for easy access. If I'm breaking any kind of rules by uploading this, please let me know and I'll remove it ASAP.


----------



## Ry (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Thurbane!  I missed this the first time around.


----------



## akbearfoot (Dec 28, 2007)

I got a 'file link not found' message when I click the download button.

Are these cards still available for download?  I could REALLY use a set printed on cardstock.

*edit*  nevermind, posted without reading the second page of comments.


Dude, these are totally awesome, thanks for doing the hard work for me!


----------



## Aus_Snow (Dec 28, 2007)

Very cool.

I forgot to thank you when I downloaded these. So. . . thanks!


----------



## hornedturtle (Jan 8, 2008)

Since everyone else is doing it....
    Thanks.

Now where is that bridge.


----------

